# the most important and underrated ratio



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

Is FWHR. With a good FWHR and skull shape you can get away with a lot of shit, NCT, bug eyes, asymmetry, shit nose. 

A good FWHR looks masculine and 9/10 people with good FWHR have good jaw development. You don't need to be a pretty boy with a good fwhr. Long narrow cucks almost look bad universally, and its very rare to see a good looking long arrow man. they have to have pretty much top tier everything else. But if you have good feelings fwhr you will be HTN minimum.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Aug 24, 2021)

low fwhr cuck


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> low fwhr cuck
> View attachment 1284563
> View attachment 1284564





> Long narrow cucks almost look bad universally, and its very rare to see a good looking long arrow man. they have to have pretty much *top tier everything else*


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 24, 2021)

good FWHR compensates for a lot of failos this is 100% facts.


----------



## subhuman incel (Aug 24, 2021)

View attachment 1284580

khabib is a fwhr mogger


----------



## Lmao (Aug 24, 2021)

since when was fwhr considered an underrated ratio on looksmax?


----------



## gamma (Aug 24, 2021)

That's brutal because u can't fix that with surgery


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's brutal because u can't fix that with surgery


Jaw implants and cheek augmentations help


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> Is FWHR. With a good FWHR and skull shape you can get away with a lot of shit, NCT, bug eyes, asymmetry, shit nose.
> 
> A good FWHR looks masculine and 9/10 people with good FWHR have good jaw development. You don't need to be a pretty boy with a good fwhr. Long narrow cucks almost look bad universally, and its very rare to see a good looking long arrow man. they have to have pretty much top tier everything else. But if you have good feelings fwhr you will be HTN minimum.
> 
> View attachment 1284562


i got 1.93 how good is that?


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> i got 1.93 how good is that?


God among men


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> i got 1.93 how good is that?


what do u use to measure


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> what do u use to measure


my orthodontist measured it for me two months ago

he did it with a ruler and caliper the results were concordant its actually 1.929


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> God among men


really? how impactful is this measurement


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Aug 24, 2021)

this study says that fwhr has no association with attractiveness.









No evidence that facial width-to-height ratio (fWHR) is associated with women's sexual desire


Facial width-to-height ratio (fWHR) has been linked to many different behavioral tendencies. However, not all of these correlations have replicated well across samples. Arnocky et al. (in press, Archives of Sexual Behavior) recently reported that sexual desire was correlated with fWHR. The...




journals.plos.org


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> Is FWHR. With a good FWHR and skull shape you can get away with a lot of shit, NCT, bug eyes, asymmetry, shit nose.
> 
> A good FWHR looks masculine and 9/10 people with good FWHR have good jaw development. You don't need to be a pretty boy with a good fwhr. Long narrow cucks almost look bad universally, and its very rare to see a good looking long arrow man. they have to have pretty much top tier everything else. But if you have good feelings fwhr you will be HTN minimum.
> 
> View attachment 1284562


i completely agree with the jaw development


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Aug 24, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> my orthodontist measured it for me two months ago
> 
> he did it with a ruler and caliper the results were concordant its actually 1.929


is width ur zygos or temples or jaw width


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> is width ur zygos or temples or jaw width






https://magnumworkshop.com/fwhr-and-attractiveness/ he followed this methodology


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

BOTB said:


> is width ur zygos or temples or jaw width


All of these have an impact but zygos has the biggest impact then jaw


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 24, 2021)

Too high FWHR isn’t always good, for me it’s a flaw. I have a 2.2 FWHR and would prefer a slightly longer face. I am not short face syndrome, I just have sort of that Muhammad Ali “bully boxer” look. The only upside is that I look perpetually like a college student in my later 20s. I also have a midface ratio of between 1.05 and 1.2, depending on how much of my upper lip you consider. I have a big lip which contributes to a shorter looking face, if you measure to middle of lips though it’s the same as if you measure O’Pry to middle of lips, about 1.02

FWHR and midface are not the same but highly correlated I’d suspect. Ideal FWHR IMO is 2.0, masc without being too wide or short.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Too high FWHR isn’t always good, for me it’s a flaw. I have a 2.2 FWHR and would prefer a slightly longer face. I am not short face syndrome, I just have sort of that Muhammad Ali “bully boxer” look. The only upside is that I look perpetually like a college student in my later 20s. I also have a midface ratio of between 1.05 and 1.2, depending on how much of my upper lip you consider. I have a big lip which contributes to a shorter looking face, if you measure to middle of lips though it’s the same as if you measure O’Pry to middle of lips, about 1.02
> 
> FWHR and midface are not the same but highly correlated I’d suspect. Ideal FWHR IMO is 2.0, masc without being too wide or short.



2.0 is comically wide. The guy in the post at 1.9 borders on comically wide. 1.8-1.85 is ideal


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Aug 24, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> 2.0 is comically wide. The guy in the post at 1.9 borders on comically wide. 1.8-1.85 is ideal


2.0 isn’t comically wide at all, I would be 1.9 except for my lip. FWHR is slightly misleading because having big lips can increase you 0.1 to 0.3 FWHR, you can be normal or good width and look normal but have the ratio say otherwise. That said it’s a ratio with a lot of research behind it so I won’t challenge it, that said many studies place 1.9-2.2 as being the most masculine and reasonable ratios. Half the United States presidents are over 2.0. Most CEOs are over 1.8. It’s something that only becomes uncanny at weird ratios like 1.4 or 2.4, the former looks like a nerd and the latter looks like a scary criminal

Obama is someone with a 1.9 FWHR and who looks very normal


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Aug 24, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> Is FWHR. With a good FWHR and skull shape you can get away with a lot of shit, NCT, bug eyes, asymmetry, shit nose.
> 
> A good FWHR looks masculine and 9/10 people with good FWHR have good jaw development. You don't need to be a pretty boy with a good fwhr. Long narrow cucks almost look bad universally, and its very rare to see a good looking long arrow man. they have to have pretty much top tier everything else. But if you have good feelings fwhr you will be HTN minimum.
> 
> View attachment 1284562





whiteissuperior said:


> 2.0 is comically wide. The guy in the post at 1.9 borders on comically wide. 1.8-1.85 is ideal


Unironically copium. Mine is 1.83 in selfie and 1.9+ using back camera. Ratios are cope if you don't have hair


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 24, 2021)

Bruh aren’t you like 34 go betabux


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 25, 2021)

CharlesTheMartyr said:


> this study says that fwhr has no association with attractiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Judging a man by the width of his face: the role of facial ratios and dominance in mate choice at speed-dating events - PubMed


Previous research has shown that men with higher facial width-to-height ratios (fWHRs) have higher testosterone and are more aggressive, more powerful, and more financially successful. We tested whether they are also more attractive to women in the ecologically valid mating context of speed...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov


----------



## whiteissuperior (Aug 25, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> Judging a man by the width of his face: the role of facial ratios and dominance in mate choice at speed-dating events - PubMed
> 
> 
> Previous research has shown that men with higher facial width-to-height ratios (fWHRs) have higher testosterone and are more aggressive, more powerful, and more financially successful. We tested whether they are also more attractive to women in the ecologically valid mating context of speed...
> ...


I’m not clicking that ip logger


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 25, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> I’m not clicking that ip logger


its not bro lmao


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 25, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> I’m not clicking that ip logger


 here


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Aug 25, 2021)

gamma said:


> That's brutal because u can't fix that with surgery


you can.


----------



## Julius (Aug 25, 2021)

CharlesTheMartyr said:


> this study says that fwhr has no association with attractiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This study is about women's FWHR. Read the studies you link before posting


----------



## Deleted member 14978 (Aug 25, 2021)

CharlesTheMartyr said:


> this study says that fwhr has no association with attractiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Julius said:


> This study is about women's FWHR. Read the studies you link before posting


Yeah just realised that. My bad


----------



## FuckassBitchass (Mar 12, 2022)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> you can.


How


----------



## Lorsss (Mar 12, 2022)

short philtrum is everything


----------



## RedstaR (Mar 12, 2022)

Fwhr is the best predictor for sexual success and lifetime partner numbers.


----------



## whiteissuperior (Mar 12, 2022)

RedstaR said:


> Fwhr is the best predictor for sexual success and lifetime partner numbers.


agreed


----------

